# c-diff side effect of xifaxan?



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm about to start my 14 day course of 1200mg. of xifaxan daily. I noticed on the drug info. it cautions about c-diff being a possible side effect...Hmm....Have any of you developed it on the course of xifaxan??Thanks,Nicole


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That can happen after almost any antibiotic.All anbiotics kill off some portion of the colonic flora and that makes room for C. diff to grow.If you have diarrhea that continues or worsens especially after you finish any course of antibiotics or if the diarrhea becomes bloody go see the doctor ASAP. C diff can be killed off but it takes an antibiotic that will get it.


----------



## Matty (Nov 20, 2007)

i am very certain i got c-diff from clindamycin antibiotic. It was just horrible for me. Right after that i had colitis. I don't know if the c-diff gave me colitis, but i always think about it. My first treatment didn't work so i had to go through a second longer one. Eat yogurt if you take them or take a probiotic pill 2 hours after the antibiotic.


----------

